# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Nagios team: Θέλουμε την γνώμη σας...

## Mick Flemm

Υπάρχουν τα εξής θέματα προς συζήτηση:

α) Θέλουμε να υπάρχει authentication έτσι ωστε ο καθένας να μπορεί να βαλει downtime κλπ στον δικό του κόμβο MONO, ή να μην υπάρχει authentication και να μπορεί ο καθένας να βάλει downtime στον κόμβο οποιουδήποτε ? (υπ' όψην οτι αυτό θα γίνεται στον Nagios Server της κάθε περιοχής και όχι στον κεντρικό οπότε δεν μπορεί κάποιος να βάλει downtime κλπ σε node άλης περιοχής)

β) Θέλουμε να φαίνονται όλα τα PCs που συνδέονται στο AWMN, πόσο λεπτομερές να γίνει το Monitoring (μόνο οι κεντρικοί κόμβοι, μόνο όσοι είναι 24/7 ανοικτοί, όλοι) ? (υπόψην οτι τα PCs χωρίζονται σε ομάδες που διαχειρίζονται ξεχωριστά από το Nagios)

γ) Θέλουμε το Nagios να πάρει "επαγγελματική" μορφή, να στέλνει μυνήματα στο κινητό με την κατάσταση κόμβου κλπ ? Για ποιούς κόμβους/είδη κόμβων ?

δ) Τι services θέλουμε να κάνει Monitor ? να κάνει μόνο ping ή να ελέγχει π.χ και τον FTP/Web/οτηδείποτε server ? Αυτά να φαίνονται στον κεντρικό ή στον Nagios Server της περιοχής, ή μήπως να μην το κάνει αυτό το Nagios και να έχει ο καθένας μία σελίδα με τα services που τρέχει ?

πληζ παίδες δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε του κεφαλιού μας, για όλους γίνεται η δουλειά και δεν μπορούμε να αποφασίζουμε χωρίς την γνώμη σας...

Πάρτε μια απόφαση και ανακοινώστε την...

Παρακαλώ τους moderators όποιο μύνημα σε αυτήν την ενότητα δεν αναφέρεται σε κάτι από τα παραπάνω να μεταφέρετε στα off-topic...

Υ.Γ. Μέχρι να αποφασίσετε, το Nagios θα παραμίνει off αφού ούτως ή άλλως δεν δουλεύει όπως θα έπρεπε και φορτώνει και τον dti πολύ...

----------


## Aliens-

a) Να MHN υπαρχουν authentication!
Απο την στιγμη που δεν 8α μπορουμε να αλλαζουμε τα node σε αλλες περιοχιες, σε καλο 8α μας βγει. Οσοι ασχολουνται αρκετα με την περιοχη τους 8α μπορουν να γνωριζουν και να αννανεωνουν τα downtime κτλ και των υπολιπων node που 3ερουν.

b) Θα προτυνα να φενονται ΟΛΑ τα PCs. Αν και αυτο 8α ειναι λιγο weast of bandwidth, δεν πιστευω οτι 8α επειριασει και το υποληπο δυκτιο.

c) Αν γινετε να στελνει sms στο κινητο μας για την κατασταση του ΔΙΚΟΥ ΜΑΣ κομβου. Οταν 8α λειπουμε για διακοπες, 8α ενημερωνομαστε, και ισως εχουμε τροπο να τον επαναφερουμε  :: 

d) Το "ping" ειναι μια αρχη. Θα μπορουμε να 3ερουμε αν καποιο link ειναι down. Τα services μπορουν να περασουν σε 2η μηρα.

----------


## kouk

(δεν έχω ψηφίσει για το Nagios αφού είμαι μόνο client, αν και θα ήθελα να είμαι backbone router)

πάντως νομίζω οτί είναι λίγο overkill να έχουμε τις υπηρεσίες στο Nagios. Ο κύριος σκοπός του Nagios είναι να έχουμε μια επισκόπιση του δικτύου και μια ενημέρωση για τα δικτυακά προβλήματα, όχι για τα προβλήματα εφαρμογών.

----------


## kouk

(ξεχάστηκα στο προηγούμενο)

συμφωνώ με τον Alien οτί το authentication περιττεύει.
Όσοναφορα τα PCs διαφωνώ, είναι περιττή πληροφορία που εκτός από σπατάλη bandwith μόνο κουραστική μπορεί να γίνετε. Εξάλλου PCs μπαίνουν και βγαίνουν. Το σημαντικό είναι να βλέπουμε το network infrastructure τι κάνει, όχι αν είναι σηκωμένο το PC στο οποίο τρέχει το FTP ο τάδε client του τάδε δίκτυου. 
Τα μυνήματα είναι ένα καλό feature, δεν το θεωρώ όμως και πρώτη προτεραιότητα.. με λίγα λόγια θα ζήσουμε ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχει αυτό το feature.

----------


## jabarlee

Όπως είχα ξαναγράψει:

1. Δεν χρειάζεαι το Nagios να ελέγχει παρά μόνο τα routers, άντε και λίγα pc τα οποία είναι ανοιχτά 24/7 και παρέχουν σημαντικά services. (π.χ. τα δικά μου services τρέχουν όλα στο winserver μου και όχι στο router-pc. Ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν και άλλοι κόμβοι έτσι.)
2. Να μην ελέγχεται παρά μόνο το αν τα routers είναι up ή όχι. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι περιττά. Π.χ. μπορεί εύκολα ο καθένας να ελέγξει αν δουλεύει το ftp μου, αρκεί να προσπαθήσει να συνδεθεί
3. Για τα υπόλοιπα services που θα θέλει να κάνει Monitoring ο καθένας, ας στήσει μια δική του σελίδα
4. Η εμφάνιση των σελίδων ας είναι όσο πιο απλή γίνεται...χωρίς φραμπαλάδες, άντε μια πολύ μικρή εικόνα που δείχνει το λειτουργικό των routers
5. επειδή έχω την εντύπωση ότι το nagios παίζει και με snmp, και αν δεν καταναλώνει πολύ από bandwidth / cpu load, θα μπορούσε ίσως να δείχνει το traffic (σε ποσοστό % ?) κάθε κόμβου. Αν είναι δύσκολο, ή βαρύ, το αναλαμβάνει αυτό το κομμάτι κάθε κόμβος χωριστά
6. H διαμοίραση των nagios servers έχει το νόημα της εξοικονόμησης bandwidth και cpu load, έτσι; Φαντάζομαι όμως ότι δεν έχει νόημα κάθε routing κόμβος να τρέχει τον server, ή όχι; Εκτός και αν τελικά αποφασιστεί ο έλεγχος όλων των pc του AWMN, οπότε κάθε AP να ελέγχει τους clients του
7. Πολύ καλή η ιδέα με sms, έστω mail, αλλά την βλέπω δύσκολα πραγματοποιήσιμη σε αυτή τη φάση. (πάντως εμένα θα μου έλυνε τα χέρια, έχω και ειδοποίηση στο κινητό για τα mails)
8. Αν δείτε ότι οι γνώμες στο forum δεν καταλήγουν πουθενά, *κάντε αυτό που θα αποφασίσετε οι Nagios Admins, αλλά κάντε το όσο το δυνατόν πιο σύντομα...*το χρειαζόμαστε, και επίσης είναι καλό να ξεμπερδεύουμε με αυτό, ώστε να βρούμε λύσεις για άλλα προβλήματα.

----------


## Achille

Ο jabarlee με κάλυψε απολύτως. Φτιάξτε κάτι απλό και λειτουργικό, και αφήστε τα μεγάλα σχέδια για αργότερα  :: 

Μόνο PCs και routers που είναι 24/7, όχι services, όχι nagios σε κάθε κόμβο. 4-5 μηχανήματα σε όλο το AWMN φτάνουν και περισσεύουν (θα στήσω και ένα στο cslab να φαίνεται μέσω Internet.

----------


## ice

Το nagios ας ξεκινησει να λειτουργει σε πειραματικο σταδιο να κοιταει backbone links , routers , important services px gatekeeper , dc , και εαν προχωρησει καλα το επεκτεινουμε σε παρακολουθηση ολων των μηχανηματων .

----------


## kouk

> Το nagios ας ξεκινησει να λειτουργει σε πειραματικο σταδιο να κοιταει backbone links , routers , important services px gatekeeper , dc , και εαν προχωρησει καλα το επεκτεινουμε σε παρακολουθηση ολων των μηχανηματων .


xmmm, το DC ειναι important service; 
Επισης, ο gatekeeper ειναι σε φαση αναπτυξης η χρησιμοποιειται; Αν ισχυει το πρωτο τοτε θα προτεινα να μην μπει στο Nagios.

----------


## papashark

OXI !

To DC δεν είναι imporant service, όχι τόσο για το file transfer αλλά κυρίως γιατί μέσα από το DC βλέπεις τι γινετε.

----------


## kouk

> OXI !
> 
> To DC δεν είναι imporant service, όχι τόσο για το file transfer αλλά κυρίως γιατί μέσα από το DC βλέπεις τι γινετε.


(φανταζομαι εννοουσες πως το DC _ειναι_ important service).

Εννοεις οτι βλεπεις ποιος ειναι online, επικοινωνεις με τον αλλον μεσω του Chat; Νομιζω οτι μαλλον το IRC η κανενα IM θα πρεπει αργα η γρηγορα να αναλαμβανει αυτο το καθηκον.

----------


## Alexandros

Συμφωνώ με τον kouk, αλλά πάλι είμαι γνωστός πολέμιος του DC  ::  

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## bakolaz

> Συμφωνώ με τον kouk, αλλά πάλι είμαι γνωστός πολέμιος του DC  
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


Παρ'όλα αυτά το DC το χρησιμοποιούν σε καθημερινή βάση πάνω από 50 χρήστες και αυτό σημαίνει δύο πράγματα.

1) Δεν υπάρχει άλλο service over awmn που να αξιοποιείται μαζικά στον βαθμό που αξιοποιείται το DC.
2) Δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να πειστεί ο κόσμος ότι δεν θα πρέπει να διακινεί μεγάλα αρχεία μέσα από αυτό. Παρουσιάστηκε ως λύση το emule , αλλά ακόμα δεν έχει καταφέρει να κερδίσει την εκτίμηση των χρηστών καθότι είναι πολλές οι φορές που παρουσιάζει προβλήματα δυσλειτουργίας.

Πάντως , χωρίς να είμαι αντίθετος στις εναλλακτικές λύσεις (τα shares μου λεχουν από καιρό αφαιρεθεί και προστεθεί στο emule), πιστεύω ότι είναι δύσκολο να βρεθεί λύση που να συνδυάζει τόσο εύκολα και απλά αυτά που παρέχει το DC++.

Ίσως Αλέξανδρε αν το χρησιμοποιήσεις για λίγο καιρό, να το δεις λίγο πιο φιλικά  ::  Συμφωνώ μαζί σας σε γενικές γραμμές , αλλά πιστεύω ότι έπρεπε να συμπληρώσω και αυτά που έγραψα πιο πάνω, ως ένας από τους πρώτους εν ενεργεία χρήστες του "ιστορικού" jabarlee hub συγκεκριμένα.  ::   ::   :: 


Υ.Γ. Όλα αυτά λίγο άσχετα με το θέμα του Nagios. Πείτε ότι έκανα μια παρένθεση σε όλα αυτά με την ευκαιρία της συγκεκριμένης αναφορά στο DC ως service.

----------


## Mick Flemm

http://www.nagios.org/download/extras.php

Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε τα καλούδια που μπορούμε να βάλουμε στο nagios ρίχτε μιά ματιά...

----------


## Vigor

Mπορεί ευγενικά κάποιος να αναφέρει ποιά άτομα ασχολούνται με την υλοποίηση/παραμετροποίηση του Nagios monitoring tool αυτή την στιγμή?

----------


## ncksm

> Υπάρχουν τα εξής θέματα προς συζήτηση:
> 
> α) Θέλουμε να υπάρχει authentication έτσι ωστε ο καθένας να μπορεί να βαλει downtime κλπ στον δικό του κόμβο MONO, ή να μην υπάρχει authentication και να μπορεί ο καθένας να βάλει downtime στον κόμβο οποιουδήποτε ? (υπ' όψην οτι αυτό θα γίνεται στον Nagios Server της κάθε περιοχής και όχι στον κεντρικό οπότε δεν μπορεί κάποιος να βάλει downtime κλπ σε node άλης περιοχής)
> 
> β) Θέλουμε να φαίνονται όλα τα PCs που συνδέονται στο AWMN, πόσο λεπτομερές να γίνει το Monitoring (μόνο οι κεντρικοί κόμβοι, μόνο όσοι είναι 24/7 ανοικτοί, όλοι) ? (υπόψην οτι τα PCs χωρίζονται σε ομάδες που διαχειρίζονται ξεχωριστά από το Nagios)
> 
> γ) Θέλουμε το Nagios να πάρει "επαγγελματική" μορφή, να στέλνει μυνήματα στο κινητό με την κατάσταση κόμβου κλπ ? Για ποιούς κόμβους/είδη κόμβων ?
> 
> δ) Τι services θέλουμε να κάνει Monitor ? να κάνει μόνο ping ή να ελέγχει π.χ και τον FTP/Web/οτηδείποτε server ? Αυτά να φαίνονται στον κεντρικό ή στον Nagios Server της περιοχής, ή μήπως να μην το κάνει αυτό το Nagios και να έχει ο καθένας μία σελίδα με τα services που τρέχει ?
> ...


Το (α) θα ήταν καλό. Επίσης θα μπορούσε να υποστηρίξει group χρηστών οι οποίοι ελέγχουν πολλαπλούς routers της περιοχής.

Σχετικά με το (β) και το (δ) θεωρώ πως δεν είναι απαραίτητο να κάνουμε monitor το καθε pc. Αρκούν οι routers και οι πιο σοβαρές υπηρεσίες. πχ http://www.awmn, DNS της κάθε περιοχής, DC Hubs (τα κεντρικά τουλάχιστον), gatekeepers και λοιπά voipοειδή.

Το (γ) δεν το θεωρώ απαραίτητο.

Αυτά 
 ::

----------


## spirosco

Πολλες ωρες μεχρι σημερα για developement καθως και ενθαρρυνση εχει ριξει ο Mick-ης Flemm. 
Για ενα διαστημα εκανα εγω το maintenance.
Πλεον με αυτο ασχολειται ο mojiro-ς (αυτο ελειπε να μην ασχολουταν τετοιο μαμουνι που ειναι  ::  ) και σπανιως περναω κι εγω κανα update στο χαρτη.

----------


## mojiro

πιστευω πως το nagios ειναι ενα τρομερο εργαλειο για δυκτια που δε ξερει
ομως τοπογραφια...


δηλαδη,
αν και κραταει καταπληκτικα logs & στατιστικα του uptime ολων μας δε τα
παει καλα με το θεμα του χαρτη & της γεωγρφικης αποικονησης των σημειων,
τουλαχιστον με το υπαρχον cgi interface. εχω κατεβασει αρκετα plugins του
ωστοσο δε μπορεσα να στησω μια δοκιμαστικη ver στο serverακι μου για να
παιξω με τα επιπλεον gui's


αυτα που θελουμε ειναι:
1) ενα απλο ping στα routers του backbone (οπως γινεται και τωρα)
2) καθε ping καθε κομβου θα καταγραφεται σε αρχειο ξεχωριστο για καθε κομβο
3) gui εμφανισης/αναλυσης στατιστικων σε πινακα & γραφημα
4) χαρτης με δυνατοτητα ομαδοποιησης κομβων ανα περιοχη
5) χρωματισμο του λινκ αναλογα την ποιοτητα/κατασταση


δε ξερω αμα παρατησουμε το nagios(δε θα ηθελα), αλλα αμα..... τοτε
1) χρησιμοποιουμε ενα μινι-nagios που εχω φτιαξει που δειχνει μονο το current status, και επομενως δε μας καλυπτει
2) πελαγονουμε να στησουμε κατι απο το "0" με ακομα μια database
3) φτιαχνουμε ενα wind plugin


...το οποιο....
1) η ενεργοποιηση θα γινεται οπως και με τα dns/cclass μεσω αιτησης
2) θα εχει τον ιδιο χαρτη με το wind αλλα θα εμφανιζονινται μονο οι nagios-enabled-κομβοι
3) τα λινκς θα χρωματιζονται αναλογως
...) κλπ κλπ κλπ

----------


## papashark

Ρίξε μια ματιά στο dude

----------


## mojiro

> Ρίξε μια ματιά στο dude


δεν εχει map(pet show) ακομα... αν και πολυ καλο!

----------


## Cha0s

Φυσικά και έχει.

Σηκώνει δικό του webserver το service και σου βγάζει επιτόπου τον χάρτη.

Αν τραβάς και στατιστικά κίνησης με SNMP σου δείχνει στον χάρτη Live και την κίνηση κάθε link.

Επίσης σου δείχνει για κάθε μηχάνημα που κάνει Monitor αν παίζουν όλα τα services του.


Το μόνο που δεν έψαξα αν έχει είναι αν μπορείς στο Background να βάλεις δικό σου χάρτη ώστε να βάζουμε τους κόμβους στα σωστά σημεία.

Επίσης παρατήρησα ότι ο webserver θέλει αρκετή μνήμη όταν βλέπουν οι clients τον χάρτη με zoom.

Με λίγο fine tuning λογικά θα είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον service και επίσης να που μπορούμε να αξιοποιήσουμε τα 4GB RAM  ::   ::  

Το μόνο κακό που έχω βρει είναι ότι είναι beta ακόμα και που και που τρώει κάνα κόλημα (ο client του).

EDIT:
Παίρνει κανονικά και χάρτη στο background.  ::

----------


## papashark

Τώρα που υπάρχει το wind, το Nagios είναι ψιλοάχρηστο, εκτός άμα αποκτήσει πολλά new features, που και πάλι θα είναι ποιό βολικό να υπάρχουν στο wind.


To φοβερό θα ήταν Integration του dude με το wind ή με το google earth για να έχουμε και σοβαρό background αλλά και πολλές δυνατότητες monitoring.

----------


## mojiro

> Φυσικά και έχει.
> 
> Σηκώνει δικό του webserver το service και σου βγάζει επιτόπου τον χάρτη.


εννοω της αττικης... και γενικοτερα να επερνε καποιο background...


εδιτ


```
EDIT:
Παίρνει κανονικά και χάρτη στο background.
```

δε το βρηκα, τεσπα οταν με το καλο γινει stable και αποφασισει να τρεχει
με wine θα το ξαναδω, κατα τα αλλα ειναι ωραιο video-game  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ας στείλουμε ένα mail στην mikrotik μήπως μπορούν να το κάνουν  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι το plug-in του Wind θα ήταν καλύτερο, δυστυχώς δεν έχω προλάβει μέχρι τώρα να κάνω κάτι, θα το δρομολογίσω τα χριστούγενα ελπίζω.

----------


## mojiro

> Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι το plug-in του Wind θα ήταν καλύτερο, δυστυχώς δεν έχω προλάβει μέχρι τώρα να κάνω κάτι, θα το δρομολογίσω τα χριστούγενα ελπίζω.


το εγκατεστησα αλλα δε ξερω και πολλα για να το στησω... mojiro calls winner S.O.S.  ::  
περιμενω pm του

----------


## Lewis

> Ρίξε μια ματιά στο dude


έχουμε στήσει έναν dude server στο 10.122.2.156
l: twmn
p: twmn

όσο για χάρτη από πίσω, μην το συζητάς  :: 
τώρα και είναι υπερκαλυπτόμενα τα λίνκς, αν τα βάλουμε και σε χάρτη, Παναγιά βοήθα...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Παιδιά ρίχτε μια ματιά και στο zabbix

----------


## mojiro

μια ιδεα... αντι του κλασσικου "ping" (το οποιο δινει stats για την ποιοτητα της
γραμμης) μηπως να χρησιμοποιουσαμε τα δεδομενα απο το routing table μιας
quagga ?

υπερ:
οτι ip και να βαζει καποιος στον router του δε θα επιρεαζει το συστημα
μικροτερη χρηση cpu/χρονου...
αμεσο update(αμα ειναι καλα στημενη η quagga)
ευκολοτερο setup στη περιπτωση που θελει να μπει καποιος στο nagios

κατα:
δεν θα ξερουμε την ποιοτητα της γραμμης(packet loss)

βεβαια μπορουμε να εχουμε και τα 2

----------


## jabarlee

τα αποτελέσματα του ping είναι μάλλον άχρηστα, γιατί αντιπροσωπεύουνε μια συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή, που δεν έχει σχέση τις περισσότερες φορές, με τη διαδρομή που ακολουθεί ο χρήστης που βλέπει το χάρτη.

Οπότε μάλλον θα έπρεπε να καταργηθεί (προσωπική γνώμη, βέβαια)
Αν είναι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα δεδομένα της quagga, γιατί δε ξανακοιτάμε το bgpmap? Ίσως να το φέρουμε πιο πολύ στα μέτρα του nagios

----------


## mojiro

> Οπότε μάλλον θα έπρεπε να καταργηθεί (προσωπική γνώμη, βέβαια)
> Αν είναι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα δεδομένα της quagga, γιατί δε ξανακοιτάμε το bgpmap? Ίσως να το φέρουμε πιο πολύ στα μέτρα του nagios


δυστηχως οταν συνδεθηκα στο awmn, ειχε ηδη απενεργοποιηθει το
bgpmap. δεν υπαρχει λογος να μπλεξουμε τοσο πολυ με το telnet
της quagga.

αυτο που εχω στο μιαλο μου ειναι, ο nagios-monitor-server να εχει
και quagga ωστε να ενημερονεται το routing table του, το οποιο και
θα εκμεταλευομαστε.



```
route -n | grep UG | grep 255.255.255.0 | awk -F' ' '{print $1}'
```

----------


## mojiro

> τα αποτελέσματα του ping είναι μάλλον άχρηστα, γιατί αντιπροσωπεύουνε μια συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή, που δεν έχει σχέση τις περισσότερες φορές, με τη διαδρομή που ακολουθεί ο χρήστης που βλέπει το χάρτη.
> 
> Οπότε μάλλον θα έπρεπε να καταργηθεί (προσωπική γνώμη, βέβαια)
> Αν είναι να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τα δεδομένα της quagga, γιατί δε ξανακοιτάμε το bgpmap? Ίσως να το φέρουμε πιο πολύ στα μέτρα του nagios



*TADA !!!*
http://kapa.awmn/map.php
απο το route -n  ::

----------


## mojiro

νεα version!

με σκετο http://kapa.awmn/map.php
βγαζει ολα τα nodes που εχουν C' Class Subnet, οσα φενονται στο routing
table βγαινουν πρασινοι, οι αλλοι κοκκινοι.

με http://kapa.awmn/map.php?nagios=1
βγαζει μονο οσα απο τα παραπανω ειναι στο nagios, ενω παραληλα
ζωγραφιζει και τα λινκς.

πρασινο = και οι 2 πλευρες up
μπλε = μια απο τις 2 πλευρες down
κοκκινο = και οι 2 πλευρες down

----------

ολος ο κωδικας ειναι σε ενα php μονο, τα δεδομενα (id, name, lat, long,
bb) τα περνει απο μια db που εχω στησει(βασισμενη στα data του wind &
του nagios), ενω πολυ ευκολα μπορει να μπει μεσα στο wind.

καποια στιγμη θα ποσταρω και τον κωδικα μαζι με τα images & db.

----------


## jabarlee

[Bombay accent]bery bery nice [/Bombay accent]

----------


## sotiris

Πολύ ωραίο mojiro, πολύ ωραίο!

----------


## Vigor

Mια παρατήρηση μόνο:

Για παράδειγμα το link μου με TaRaNTuLa, δεν παίζει εδώ και κανα 2 βδομάδες προσωρινά μέχρι να προμηθευτώ εξοπλισμό.
Ωστόσο η γραμμή που αναπαριστά το link μας εμφανίζεται ως πράσινη, ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι μπλέ.

O TaRaNTuLa είναι reachable από την πλευρά του ngia αλλά όχι από εμένα (Vigor)
O Vigor είναι reachable από την πλευρά του acoul ή του Afanas, αλλά όχι από την μεριά του TaRaNTuLa.

Γκαγκαγκ!

Αν χρειάζεσαι λίγη βοήθεια πάνω σ'αυτό, ευχαρίστως.

----------


## mojiro

> ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι μπλέ.


δεν ελεγχω την IP καθε interface, αλλα το routing table.
αμα με καποιο τροπο ειναι connected/routed ο αλλος θα φανει up.

τα λινκ ειναι δικια σας δουλεια, να τα ενημερονετε στο wind/nagios(pm, mail)

ετοιμαζουμε και implemantation στο cacti για τους very fun του ειδους.

some pretty switches
http://kapa.awmn/map.php?nagios=1&ap=1&s=1286&p=2719

----------


## Vigor

κανείς δεν μίλησε για ΙΡ.

Η λογική έχει glitch.

----------


## mojiro

> κανείς δεν μίλησε για ΙΡ.
> Η λογική έχει glitch.


εχεις καποια ιδεα για να ελεγχω τα p2p links ? το μονο που σκεφτομαι
ειναι μεσω την κονσολας του bgp, αλλα δε ξερω και πολλα απο δαυτην.

εκει εκτος απο τις διαδρομες που εξηπηρετουν εμενα, μπορω να δω και
τις εναλακτικες ή ακομα και τα λινκς ?

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> κανείς δεν μίλησε για ΙΡ.
> Η λογική έχει glitch.
> 
> 
> εχεις καποια ιδεα για να ελεγχω τα p2p links ? το μονο που σκεφτομαι
> ειναι μεσω την κονσολας του bgp, αλλα δε ξερω και πολλα απο δαυτην.
> 
> ...


πινγάρεις τις δύο ip των δύο άκρων, αν απαντάν και οι δύο το λινκ είναι οκ, αν απαντά μόνο η μία ή καμία το λινκ δεν είναι οκ (winner)[/img]

----------


## Vigor

Μια μικρή ιδέα από κάτι που διάβασα:




> Q. Does the network show up via a neighbour’s BGP? Use the command 
> *show ip bgp neighbor <neighbour’s IP address> advertised-routes* to see what you are exporting to the
> other router. Physically go to one of your neighbour’s routers and check their BGP Table.
> Explain what you see.


Αν ο Χάρης (TaRaNTuLa) δεν έχει κάνει enable το BGP για το μεταξύ μας link, τότε δεν θα με βλέπει σαν bgp neighbor.
Aν το έχει enable, αλλά το μεταξύ μας link δεν παίζει (άσχημο αυτό) τότε αν τα advertised routes είναι μηδέν,
πάει να πεί πως το BGP του δεν είναι connected με το δικό μου BGP, οπότε δεν παίρνει routes από εμένα, άρα δεν είναι
reachable μέσω του δικού μου BGP => μπλέ γραμμή.

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> ...


Σωστό, αρκεί να pingάρεις τις IP των dedicated wireless interface ανάμεσα στους δύο κόμβους, όχι την IP του router.

Aυτά, στην περίπτωση που έλεγχος γίνεται μέσω IP.

Αν θέλουμε να προσδιορίσουμε το state ενός link μέσω του πρωτοκόλλου δρομολόγησης, τότε πρέπει να το ψάξουμε λίγο καλύτερα φίλε Mike.

----------


## acoul

Ωραία πράγματα !!

----------


## mojiro

την περιπτωση ping ip, check ip θελω να την αποφυγω για 2 λογους:
1) θελει ενα μεγαλο σχετικα χρονικο διαστημα για τσεκαρει τοσες ip's
2) δεν ειναι δυναμικο καθολου.


παω να δω το pdf

----------


## Vigor

more info:

Ίσως κάτι και με το Route origination αν μπορεί να γίνει. Το C-class του γείτονα (originating) το παίρνω από τον TaRaNTuLA. Aν από το BGP του router μου μπορώ να ελέγξω πως originating για το 10.2.26.0/24 είναι το ΑS 2259, τότε είναι up το μεταξύ μας link.

Ίσως λέω και μαμακίες...  ::

----------


## dti

Πολύ καλή δουλειά Μιχάλη, αλλά κάτι δεν δείχνει σωστά για τον κόμβο μου.
Ενώ είναι up'n'running όλα τα interfaces μου (πλην εκείνου με τον outliner, από την πλευρά του outliner) μου τα δείχνει όλα με μπλε...
Εν τω μεταξύ τα MB & τα routes πάνε κι έρχονται εκατέρωθεν των links, ενώ κι εγώ ασύρματα μπαίνω και βλέπω αυτές τις σελίδες...

----------


## mojiro

> Πολύ καλή δουλειά Μιχάλη, αλλά κάτι δεν δείχνει σωστά για τον κόμβο μου.
> Ενώ είναι up'n'running όλα τα interfaces μου (πλην εκείνου με τον outliner, από την πλευρά του outliner) μου τα δείχνει όλα με μπλε...
> Εν τω μεταξύ τα MB & τα routes πάνε κι έρχονται εκατέρωθεν των links, ενώ κι εγώ ασύρματα μπαίνω και βλέπω αυτές τις σελίδες...


χεχε να τι παθαινει οποιος εχει μερικα subnets παραπανω...  ::  

σε δειχνει up, απλα επειδη εχεις και αλλο c class στο ιδιο id/name/lat/long
σε ζωγραφιζει 2-3 φορες(απο πανω), και επειδη δεν ειναι το τελευταιο up σε
βγαζει down.

----------


## jabarlee

το ιδανικό θα ήταν να απεικονίζεται ένα link βάσει του status του peer όπως τη βλέπει το bgp

'Οτι δηλαδή μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε από το "show ip bgp summary" του lookinglass. Π.χ. στη περίπτωση του Δαμιανού είναι:



> show ip bgp summary
> BGP router identifier 10.37.56.249, local AS number 1
> 254 BGP AS-PATH entries
> 0 BGP community entries
> 
> Neighbor V AS MsgRcvd MsgSent TblVer InQ OutQ Up/Down State/PfxRcd
> 10.37.56.241 4 1 988181 937565 0 0 0 3d04h15m 69
> 10.37.56.242 4 1 912928 936017 0 0 0 01w3d04h 29
> 10.37.56.243 4 1 904276 943588 0 0 0 5d19h00m 1
> ...


Από το link που δεν είναι ενεργό, το State/PfxRcd =0

To καλό σε αυτή τη περίπτωση είναι ότι ο κώδικας ήδη υπάρχει στο lookinglass, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να κάνει κάτι.

Το κακό είναι ότι να ελέγξεις το status 250 περίπου routers, είναι μάλλον χρονοβόρο. Εξ' ορισμού ξεχνάμε το realtime, και συζητάμε πόσο συχνή ανανέωση θέλουμε.
Άσε που με τα mtik δε ξέρεις αν θα παίξει ή όχι
Επίσης, πως μπορείς να ξέρεις τις ips των routers, και τα permissions της του bgp daemon, χωρίς να βασίζεσαι *αν*κάποιος θα το δηλώσει σε κάποιοn, ώστε να μπορείς να πάρεις δεδομένα με telnet ....

Γενικά πολυσύνθετο πρόβλημα

----------


## mojiro

επισης το bgp του Mikrotik 2.9.x που δεν ειναι quagga/zebra/katsika δεν
εχει enabled(ή δεν εχει καθολου...) το telnet του.

νομιζω κατι βρηκα στα pdf's, το bgpmap πως δουλευε ?

----------


## mojiro

http://www.kapa.awmn/moj-nagios.zip

----------

